# Sub egg whites for whole eggs and Rice Dream for milk in Amish Friendship bread?



## jamoehope (Jan 11, 2008)

Actually, the bread I am referring to is Amish Friendship Bread (which I think has nothing to do with the Amish). I made a couple batches and was wondering about making a lower fat and cholesterol version of bread by substituting milk for Rice Dream and whole eggs for egg whites. Is this acceptable or does the substitution change how the bread turns out?

Thanks,

Jamie


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 11, 2008)

In my experience the "coffee rich", non-dairy creamer has been much better substitude, as it has uch more pleasent flavor than rice milk.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 11, 2008)

I think it will change the bread making it more dry and less flavor. I dont think the amount of milk and eggs is going to make it unhealthy. You could try using soy milk and egg beaters but it will still compromise the way your bread turns out.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 11, 2008)

Substituting whole eggs for whites will make it higher in fat and cholesterol, actually.


----------



## Caine (Jan 11, 2008)

jennyema said:


> Substituting whole eggs for whites will make it higher in fat and cholesterol, actually.


Using whole eggs would also impart a yellowish tinge to the bread.

I can't believe the Amish would be using rice milk instead of cow's milk. As far as I know, there are no Amish anywhere near where rice is grown. Where did you get this recipe, from the Amish Vegetarian cookbook?


----------



## auntdot (Jan 11, 2008)

I read the post a bit differently.  The substitution I believe was rice milk for the whole mild and egg whites for the whole ovum.

The order of substitution was reversed - only way to explain the desire for less cholesterol

Am not a baker, and I don't mess with baking recipes.  My impression is that you will have a very different product.  But give it a try.  Make a loaf. 

Tht is what I would do.


----------



## jamoehope (Jan 12, 2008)

CharlieD said:


> In my experience the "coffee rich", non-dairy creamer has been much better substitude, as it has uch more pleasent flavor than rice milk.



That's a thought. I wanted to use Rice Milk because I like how it tastes and because it's healthier than milk, but creamer can be tastier and healthier too.



jpmcgrew said:


> I think it will change the bread making it more dry and less flavor.



Yes, this is what I feared and thus why I asked this question. I've watched enough "Good Eats" on TV and seen enough recipes for bread or cake that require milk and eggs to assume that these fattening ingredients are integral to how the bread turns out. Still... I want to try developing healthier recipes, if possible, for my own snacking.



Caine said:


> I can't believe the Amish would be using rice milk instead of cow's milk. As far as I know, there are no Amish anywhere near where rice is grown. Where did you get this recipe, from the Amish Vegetarian cookbook?



I agree. I doubt true Amish would use Rice Milk either. I also doubt that this bread really is Amish bread. I haven't researched enough why it is named that way. You can look up info on it by typing the following into Google: Amish Friendship Bread - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



auntdot said:


> The order of substitution was reversed - only way to explain the desire for less cholesterol
> 
> Am not a baker, and I don't mess with baking recipes. My impression is that you will have a very different product. But give it a try. Make a loaf.



Yeah, my intent is to make food that tends to have less cholesterol. I have high cholesterol in my genes and I'm mindful of it even though I'm in my mid-20's. I'm also not a baker--I'm an experimental baker, at this point!


----------

